# 4th Gen Glock Pic



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

http://sigforum.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/430601935/m/2581097941/p/1

http://www.glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=980212

Congrats, they made it uglier. :smt043

Grips look nice. I wonder what differences are in the internals. Looking forward to handling one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just when U thought a Glock couldn't get uglier. What were they thinking?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

It looks like they tried a fine checkered pattern for the grip. I really don't like any of the poly grips and most Glocks and other poly guns you see will have some kind of rubber overwrap on them. I don't understand how Taurus is the only gun manufacturer that has successfully incorporated rubber grips into the front strap of a poly framed gun. This doesn't even have an adjustable (rubberized) back strap like an M&P or P250. If this is Gen. 4, I'm going to have to wait for Gen. 5.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I almost ordered one, but decided at the last minute that I didn't really want/need ANY .40. Ordered a G17C instead.

Some of the folks over at Glock Talk are calling the new slide serrations "fish gills." :anim_lol:


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I could live with the grip but that slide:toimonster::toimonster:


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I suppose we can finally put that "Does Glock need a new look" thread to bed...
:smt033


----------



## glockster17 (Dec 16, 2008)

*wow*

Thats kinda ugly, I agree. But a Glock is a Glock and Glocks Rock!!!! I moved away from Glock not because of function at all just they were kinda bulky in the grip. Did that slim it down any?
Are the available now?


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

IMHO, the 3rd Gen Glocks were fine. Near perfection in simplicity and funtionality. I definitely don't like the look of that slide.


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

It's a good thing that a gun doesn't have to look good to work.
I guess my boss could say that about me!


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

i got a new Glock 22...but it doesn't look like that! I guess mine is 3rd gen. Fine by me!


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

I hate the serrations and I am not fond of the dotted sides, but I love the smoothed out finger grooves.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

i do not like the new serrations. i prefer the old ones, it is a classic design. the curved serrations look hokey with the obvious circles in them from the engraving/tooling process... bad. bad. bad.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man..I've never seen a Glock and not said 'Yup..That's an ugly gun". They achieved a new personal best with that one. Good thing they work as well as they do.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Holy crap that is fugly.

All nonsense aside, I don't think the makers are worried about a decrease in sales, and I don't think buyers are worried about a decrease in reliability: It's still a Glock.

I would like, however, to know who the Glock "Aesthetics Director" is and how much he makes, because I think I'd have done much better than a slide serration redesign and a finer pattern on the grips.


----------



## wrc (Sep 11, 2007)

Held one in the gun shop yesterday. I kind of like the new grip but really don't like the new slide. The finger grooves don't look much different compared to a 3rd gen. G22.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

The RFT is not a 4th generation. It's just an option that will be available on some models.

It was not conceived of as a CCW piece. It was conceived of with the gloved "operator" in mind.


----------



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

Quite a step backwards from the 3rd gen aesthetically. I'm sure its a tank though.


----------

